# Mini by Rolls-Royce Confirmed



## Silentelysium (Feb 11, 2008)

That a swanky mini interior.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

I think they need to make that speedo just a little larger so the people in the car behind the Mini can see it.


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

if i had money to spend, i'd hit it


----------



## guest0711 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks good but still a mini.


----------

